# Cannock Chase



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey,

anyone got any pictures of adders from off the chase?

I don't expect to be told locations, just interested in looking through your photographs
:2thumb:


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

thats the place collymore got caught dogging aint it ??:blush:

blimey adders isnt a Euphemism is it :gasp:


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonsnake said:


> thats the place collymore got caught dogging aint it ??:blush:
> 
> blimey adders isnt a Euphemism is it :gasp:


:lol2:

Was there or Sutton Park........


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

dragonsnake said:


> thats the place collymore got caught dogging aint it ??:blush:
> 
> blimey adders isnt a Euphemism is it :gasp:


That's the one!

Good ole Cannock Chase huh. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

The following were found at Cannock Chase














































These were a few from last year, all females. 

cheers, Tom


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Brilliant photographs pal


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

indeed stunning!!! and somewhat welcome after where the thread was going :lol2:

when i got the email to flag up a reply i was worried when i saw it contained pics :gasp:


----------

